# [SOLVED] Apache 2.2.11 + mod_mono 2.2= apr_sockaddr_port_get

## gerry

Hi

I'm trying to get ifolder from Novell running. That thing seems to require mod_mono. Unfortunately mod_mono does not start.

I've now compiled almost all of my system again with gcc 4.3.2, including mono, mod_mono, apache and the ifolder stuff.

After adding all required stuff to the Apache config files and doing a "/etc/init.d/apache reload" I'm only getting

```

 * apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 154 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 16 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_mono.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/apache/modules/mod_mono.so into server: /usr/local/apache/modules/mod_mono.so: undefined symbol: apr_sockaddr_port_get

```

The only reports with that message I've found so far relate to problems when installing a prebuilt mod_mono that was built for a different Apache version.

Now that doesn't help a Gentoo user much, does it?

Is there a problem with mod_mono or am I doing something wrong here?Last edited by gerry on Sun May 03, 2009 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loki_val

/usr/local/apache/modules/mod_mono.so is not installed with an ebuild.

What does 

```
equery files mod_mono
```

say?

----------

## gerry

```

[ Searching for packages matching mod_mono... ]

* Contents of www-apache/mod_mono-2.2:

/etc

/etc/apache2

/etc/apache2/modules.d

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_mono.conf

/usr

/usr/local

/usr/local/apache

/usr/local/apache/conf

/usr/local/apache/modules

/usr/local/apache/modules/mod_mono.so -> mod_mono.so.0.0.0

/usr/local/apache/modules/mod_mono.so.0.0.0

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/mod_mono-2.2

/usr/share/doc/mod_mono-2.2/AUTHORS.bz2

/usr/share/doc/mod_mono-2.2/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/doc/mod_mono-2.2/README.bz2

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man8

/usr/share/man/man8/mod_mono.8.bz2

```

----------

## loki_val

It's not supposed to do that, obviously. Try mod_mono-2.2-r1:

```
+*mod_mono-2.2-r1 (03 May 2009)

+

+  03 May 2009; Peter Alfredsen <loki_val@gentoo.org>

+  files/2.2/70_mod_mono.conf, -mod_mono-2.2.ebuild, +mod_mono-2.2-r1.ebuild,

+  mod_mono-2.4.ebuild:

+  Fix /usr/local-installed apxs overriding system apxs. Add linkage to

+  libapr for good measure. Spell out the entire path to mod_mono.so.

+

```

It's on the mirrors, propagating towards you, so wait a bit and try again if at first you don't get it.

----------

## gerry

Thanks a lot. Seems to work...

----------

